# Help Please - New Aquarium (after not being in the hobby for 3 years)



## Adam Chambers (3 Aug 2016)

Hello everyone,

Firstly, hello to all of you. I have been here before but only lurking really. Hope you have all been well as it has been a number of years now since I have been in the hobby.

I am looking to get back into the aquatic scene now that life has settled down and I have been in my new home for the last 18 months.

I am looking to buy a complete set-up for a heavily planted community tank (previous have only done a 350 litre low tech with old T8 bulbs and no C02 a Fluval Edge Betta and a small puffer tank) so have a lot of questions etc that I am needing some help with answering but for now it's the hardware.

I have a maximum space of 2m footprint to place the tank in but this would be massive for the room so am looking to get something anywhere between 1.2m to 1.5m in length. depth between 0.5m to 0.6m (to maximise aquascape options) and height isn't an issue. This would give me between 250 & 400 litre depending on exact tank selected.

Due to the cost and setup I will be looking to do this via finance so will have to all be from one shop for the larger parts of this build (tank, lights, filter, C02 kit) so this will limit my build a little. Currently been looking through the Charterhouse Aquatics site as they seem to have a great tank selection but once that is made up I can check other online stores.

*Aquarium Tank & Stand*
With this in mind I have been looking at the Eheim Proxima Plus 325. It is open topped and comes with the LED lights right from the get go. My only thought here though is I could buy the normal Eheim Proxima 325 and spend what monies I save on getting some lights that would be able to day/night cycle (it's about £400 cheaper but the actual tank and stand are the same) and I would have a lid and T5 light unit spare for future. Thoughts on this?

*Lighting (assuming not with tank)*
If I did go down the LED lights being separate, what options are there? I don't mind bar or tile systems as long as they are ceiling hung or can be mounted to a floor stand. I only want to go this route if I can get something that has a day/night cycle available.

*Filter*
Filter wise I was originally going to go for an Eheim Pro III thermal 2180 as I have had a Pro II but I don't like the three tube set-up they have taken with them. No point having a lovely rimless tank and then hundreds of tubes visible. So with that I am pretty set on trying out the Fluval G6 filter. I want to pair this up with some stainless steel inlet/outlet so any recommendations there?

*Heater*
Assuming no one persuades me to buy the Eheim 2180 instead of the G6 what heater would you all recommend. I really wanted to try the Hydor external but it seems to have had a few rough years with issues including one that I read shot to 42 degree and killed all the fish!! But someone stated that they have sorted them and are OK now? Again want to try and keep the tank minimal.

*C02*
I have no idea about this, I was looking at the ADA kit but I don't know how it works, do I need a bigger bottle for the larger tank? Do I get all the parts and just buy a tank local (what tank do I need?) any help on this would be greatly appreciated. This is the sort of thing I wish I knew someone local with a setup so I could either see theirs or ask them to come help when the time arises.

*UV*
There is so much info on this and it has all got confusing. The biggest report I get is although it is not a prevention measure for algae but a band-aid it does generally keep the water clearer so are they worth the cost for that and is there a preferred brand. Again I know Eheim but they appear low wattage compared to most the others considering their size?

*Powerhead*
In regards to this, I had one even on my low tech as I felt the flow was always low from the filter. This appears to only be more critical and the more the better pretty much. With that in mind I was looking at the Hydor koralia gen 3 9000. Although that would be roughly 20x water movement so would the gen 3 5000 be a better option really and not quite such overkill?

*Substrate *
I know this is really not hardware but it is key to going with everything. With the above and the premise that I am going to try and do a heavily planted tank of some sort I have read that ADA Aquasoil is spot on, I can put it in, fully plant up and leave it to almost cycle itself for 3 weeks or so due to the Ammonia release creating a fishless cycle and the plants helping the filtration (info from thegreenmachine & UKAPS forum). Do I need to mix anything with this, do I need a base layer or topping layer with Aquasoil?

I think that covers where I am at really but just a quick breakdown of current thoughts on hardware then for a reminder if you have made it this far and now can't remember what was said first as I ramble though ten thousand thoughts.

Aquarium - Eheim Proxima Plus 325
Lighting - With tank (unless otherwise as above)
Filter - Fluval G6 or Eheim 2180 thermal
Inlet/Outlet - Stainless Steel
Heater - Hydor External (unless otherwise suggested)
C02 - ADA kit (or otherwise parts specified)
UV - Eheim/Different Brand/Not Needed (depending on feedback)
Powerhead - Hydor Koralia Gen 3 (5000 or 9000 depending on feedback)
Substrate - ADA Aquasoil (anything else needed? Other recommendations)

If you made it this far and read all the post then thank you and I hope I haven't bored you all. Look forward to catching up with you all in the near future.

Kind Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (4 Aug 2016)

Further to the above I have also been looking at the Ecotech Radion XR15FW lights with hanging wires. I understand I would need 3 lights but this would allow me to make a proper 24 hour cycle, they look good and are only £300 more than the Eheim LED lights. 

I saw an old post on here about them so have asked questions there too but any help here as an overall would be handy on opinions. 

Cheers all for any feedback.


----------



## Manisha (4 Aug 2016)

Hi Adam, newish to planted tanks myself - lucky you have a some experience in the past!
There are helpful sections on both on ukaps which might be worth a look & also the tutorials ☺

A tank is glass & silicone & a cabinet, craftsmanship - so style is up to you! Although a very deep tank means distance from the light to the substrate is larger which can make growing carpets harder.

10x flow is considered the most beneficial to a planted tank to ensure nutrients reach all areas within the tank - more so with co2 enriched tanks! This can be achieved using a variety of filters with spraybars/lily pipes or power heads - again depends on the asthetic look you want to achieve balanced with practicalities  Flow loses more momentum in a larger tank than a small one so I think 20x flow doesn't sound like overkill.

I don't use a uv sterilizer, I don't think it's considered a necessity, but there would be no reason not to if you wanted. Some ukaps members use then I've noticed but not all. Removing sources of ammonia from the (siphoning dead plant matter and dead leaves) and regular water changes are cheaper! Its also popular to use certain algae eating livestock (ottocinculus, amano shrimp, nerite snails).

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ ... a good guide worth a read with reference to substrate choice 

The only thing you didn't mention was ferts, if you have a co2 enriched high light tank your plants are likely to grow faster and it may be a good idea to consider what type of fertilizing regime you want - again check out the aquarium fert dosing section!

You've planned thing well so far - usually a recipe for success! Good luck


----------



## Adam Chambers (5 Aug 2016)

Hi there Manisha, 

Thank you for the detailed reply and information 

I am busy trying to read through all the main sticky topics and making notes etc at the moment to get back through the basics and then will delve deeper over the next few weeks with more on the details of high-tech and C02, Ferts and the like. 

I guess I am just making sure there are no real issues with the tanks I am looking at when it comes to build quality and the like. But you are right, the two major choices have already been narrowed down to either the Eheim I posted about or the EA Aquascaper 1500 which is a massive 495l compared tot he 325l of the Eheim for pretty much the same price. 

And looks like it will be the Hydor Koralia 9000 for either tank which on it's own offers between 18x and 27x flow (tank dependant) and I assume I can adjust the flow rate as needed. 

Amano shrimp was going to a big part of this tank. And well maybe I will give the UV a miss for now and add it later if I feel just to try in 6 months time once I know the tank is already stable etc first. This would at least to me clarify if it really does help just polish the water then. 

Will give that a good detailed read on substrate and someone has suggested that B&Q top soil once washed is very good for a lot less monies to the ADA. 

In regards to ferts, I am not wanting super high tech and too much work so honestly am looking to do minimal CO2 and to use some Tropica Plantgrow specialised liquid fert to start with. And place some Tropica Aquacare capsules as well. But this is really as I know that I won't be on top of mixing and routine for dry fert mixes as I am only home 4 days out of 7. 

Thank you for the kind words as I am sure I will need it.


----------



## Manisha (6 Aug 2016)

Your welcome, apologies for leaving bits out - they're the bits I'm not familiar - but definitely if you have a query (your light set up for example) Start your own thread and more helpful members with more experience with that set up can give some feedback & advice!


----------



## Adam Chambers (8 Aug 2016)

Thank you again for the answer. I have chatted to a few more people and on some other forums and so have sorted out my order for the following;

Aquarium - Evolution Aqua 1500+ tank and cabinet (no side cut outs to cabinet as everything will be through rear of cab instead due to position in  room). This tank should be awesome at 1500x60x55 (LxWxH) and 15mm super white glass. Gloss Plum is the likely finish but keeping gloss clean is a pain. Got plenty of time to decided that though and hoping I can see some proper samples prior. I am also going to order some 3mm thick white or clear frosted acrylic cut to size to place in the tank as background to diffuse light so not against rear wall and hide tubing/cables but not give a dark background like the black/blue sheets do.
Lighting - Kessil A360WE LED tuna sun with mounting arms and controller/cables (x3 lights as recommended by EA for this tank)
Filter - Eheim 2180 thermal with media
Inlet/Outlet - TBC once I have decided on filter tube position and setup i.e lilly pipe or spray bar but do want to go Stainless Steel
Heater - Not required as built in on filter
C02 - Am going to be contacting CO2 Art once tank has arrived for setup
UV - leaving for time to see how things run
Powerhead - Hydor Koralia Gen 3 9000
Substrate - Caribsea Eco-complete as didn't have any ADA in stock and best they could offer which they discounted for me.

There a few odd bits I brought to go with such as Seachem Prime Conditioner and Flourish Tabs to help establish the plants later as well as a few tools just to help with setup although will pick the aqua scape tools off amazon or ebay due to cost.

Will keep this updated initially and once ready I will start a journal if people will be interested.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (8 Aug 2016)

*Substrate* - EC is nothing like the aquasoils so consider this thoroughly - it's not something easily changed out on a tank this size
If you do go EC, be sure to use a nutrient rich base such as Tropica Growth Substrate
I set up my smaller tank with Tropica GS + Tropica AquaSoil (video link broken on that page, but easily found on their Utube ), after a couple months I ripped out my EC over GS & now set up all my tanks with this system (note Soil Powder is much easier to plant in than the non-powder version (typical of the various branded aquasoils) so either use this as an upper layer or just use the Powder as substrate).
I prefer Tropica over ADA as the latter are much softer texture (can be quite the MUD if you get a poor lot) - in contrast, my Tropica Powder cleans up "like new" after 18 months use.

EC can be quite variable in color/texture - it can have a lot of the glittery "fines" that do eventually sink down, but will reappear when you move plants etc)

Given the depth of this tank, I'd be inclined to use both sand & aquasoil zones ... either can be syphoned out later should you change your mind.


This is an amazing tank (I assume you've seen George Farmer's EA journal) but it's also considerable expense to plant up heavily & not so easy to control if you get the algae invasion ... if you've not done much in high tech planted I'd encourage you to get some practise in on a smaller scale - then use this as a hospital/quarantine tank down the line ... an ADA 45P or 60P will easily fit into the EA tank cabinet later on (depending on what sort of fish you like, a 60cm tank is much more practical for quarantine purposes than a 45cm).





Adam Chambers said:


> if people will be interested.


 I suspect that interest will be intense 

Eheim Pro 4 series has some nice improvements - you might contact Eheim & see if they will be bringing out this size in the 4 series
(I have 2 series 3 filters, picked up a 4 filter & once I finally got around to setting it up, wanted to convert all my 3's over  ... haven't done of course (but then Christmas is not so long now ))

Fertilizers - again with a tank this size & until you've got it well established, I'd go with a commercial series (Tropica has decent pricing on their 5litre sizes)
Pedro Rosa's Tropica sponsored Dutch Style Aquarium (120 x 50 x 50 tank) - you might look at his other journals done in this tank.

Note the density of planting that is done from the start on these tanks, regardless of final plant species desired, begin tank with a good number of fast growing "auxiliary" plants as these will ease the transition period (Tropica's website is well worth studying in detail)

Once established, tank will be much more resilient re playing with light, CO2, fertilizers





Adam Chambers said:


> but do want to go Stainless Steel


my choice as well (not that I actually have any  ) but outlet shape is quite limited, check inflow mechanics as well (hole number, position, inlet/outlet heights etc)

Light - excellent choice, not economic but will do anything you could want (note Kessil controller does not support smart phone control)




Adam Chambers said:


> no side cut outs to cabinet


If this is an option, I'd actually have these machined in so that cabinet is more versatile

While Plum will look stunning, some of the other finishes will show fingerprints or scratches much less

Background plans sound great 
(I have an ADA Mist tank, & the frosted glass back is fantastic - wish the sides had been left clear though)

CO2 - consider inline or reactor or multiple intank diffusers

Powerhead - I'd choose 2 -3 smaller units rather than a single high flow unit (look at Interzoo 2016 reports as I believe there were some new small footprint pumps introduced) as this will works more effectively around hardscapes

Note that you don't need high flow in planted tanks, only good flow!


----------



## Adam Chambers (8 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the reply and the details you have outlined below.

In regards to the substrate, I did have a long chat to aqua essentials as I have used them for plants before and found them pretty unbiased and they are the ones who suggested to switch to EC. They did suggest adding Aquasoil Powder which they stock so once I start getting the equipment here I will sort that out as well. I can always return the EC should plans change prior to anything as I have a month before the tank will even be built but at least with something ordered it can be switched out.

There is currently no plans for a larger Pro4 from what they have said to me so the Pro 3 seems the compromise, and I had the Pro 2 last time so was always a generation behind  but thank you for the heads up. I did consider 2 Pro 4 600's but wanted to minimise the tubing and they don't have built in heaters that I wanted to try too.

In regards to ferts, cheers I will be looking this up in detail over the next month to see best way to go and also a reason I want to talk to CO2 Art when the time comes. And I am in no rush to get this setup, won't expect any hardscape in even till October to be honest while I research further. Thank you for the link and the tips. I did see that Tropica have a 68 page document to read through about all this as well that is meant to be worth a read at some point.

And yeah stainless steel inlet/outlets do seem hard to come by or even research about, might even think about making my own on that front. Any input on brands to check out would be appreciated.

The lights are based on the jurnel that George done and recommendation from Jeremy at EA. The only thing that is a shame with the Kessil setup is the lack of wifi but the other options are much more expensive or just don't appear as good overall as options.

In regards to the cut outs, Jeremy said they should be able to accommodate as they make the holes in the side in-house. I can always cut and finish my own at a later date. The plum is design asthetics of course and honestly I am not a huge fan of gloss cause the reasons you have stated, but the matt colours are a little 'plain' shall we say although the super-matt anthracite looks good I have grey carpet and it might start going all '50 shades of grey' in the room haha

Cheers for the background plan, am ordering a few sheets of different finish in A4 size to see what I like with the light against and then will order a full sheet accordingly.

With regards further to CO2 as said above, will call and have a detailed chat to CO2 Art to discuss soon once I have more idea on planting and to see what is best for tank of this size.

The powerhead was a compromise really as I want to minimise as much in the tank as possible and with having two intakes from the Eheim and then running the single outlet and powerhead am hoping to balance the flow. There was the Maxspect Gyre Generator that principally seemed pretty cool but the size and cost put me off. If it looked better than a plastic cylinder (which I know shouldn't be important) it might have been worth a try.

And thanks again for all the little points and information sources throughout your post.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Aug 2016)

Oh in regards to the smaller tank, I will have one but its going to be for quarantine as you say. I don't have a huge experience with high tech but a few months to research and adjust plans. Support from here and maybe a few replants to get it right and I will be there I hope. 

I will see if I can get ahold of EA to sell me a EAReef 450 tank as dims are 450x500x450 (LxWxH) which would fit nicely in the stand. At least then it's all the same look and design and would be nice I feel to keep it's aesthetics matching even if it is under the tank. Update while typing: I have just spoken to Charterhouse and they are going to check about this for me and price. 

I have priced up the Tropica Aquasoil & Powder along with about 100kg of mini landscape rock at around £700 so looks like I will be saving towards this next then. I can't find anyone who I normally use selling Tropica ferts in 5l tubs but will try general places for that. 

I have read the 11 page journal so thank you and I have dropped a few questions to confirm to the OP there as well. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (9 Aug 2016)

Adam Chambers said:


> Tropica ferts in 5l


any shop that brings in Tropica can special order this for you, pick up both the specialized & premium if going this route



Adam Chambers said:


> I will see if I can get ahold of EA , I'd to sell me a EAReef 450 tank as dims are 450x500x450 (LxWxH) which would fit nicely in the stand.


this is a nice tank size - at least for people it's as good as (if not better esthetics) than a 60cm tank - not quite the same from a fish standpoint so take that into account when quarantining fish .. much depends on the sort of fish you like to keep (wild caught fish can be very different than tank bred) 
A major factor when quarantining/treating fish is stress level (stress depresses fish immune system) 

Although 2 filters does mean extra tubes, I'd go this route on a larger tank (not an uncommon choice), it's just more versatile & conservative (unlikely to have both filters pack it in at the same time) - obviously you can mix Pro 3 & Pro 4 (depending on ambient temperature, the 210 watts may be sufficient ie single T filter ... note that some of the 3T models have issues with pump head leakage & then heater failure ... NOT using the Prime button will lesson the likelihood of the leakage (I believe Victor Lantos comments on the incidence))


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Aug 2016)

With the thought being Rainbows and similar with smaller shoal of fish such as Harlequins or Congo Tetras. I would think that a tank that is 50cm rather than 60cm should work OK. It was more that the 60cm cube is too large they do and felt this was a small compromise and although Rainbow obviously like longer tanks for swimming length my plan is to buy them young/small and let them grow with the tank. 

And yeah I weighed up the option. I can borrow a friends spare FX5 if anything happens to the filter while I get it sorted under warranty and should anything change with Eheim and Pro 4 I will look to upgrade then. 

My homes ambient is 22-24 degree year round without the heating on and there are no drafts or doors/windows near by that are left open either so don't think I need to do a massive amount of heating on this tank once it's up to temp. 

Will always add an inline heater later if needed.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Aug 2016)

Update:

They have suggested that the Hydor powerhead will be a while so I did some more research and have decided to give the Jecod RW15 wavemaker a go, it is £40 cheaper too.

The substrate has been removed from order so I will order all my Tropica stuff from Aqua Essentials as I already have account with them. Looking to be 5 bags of Aquasoil, 3 bags of Powder. They do the 5l bottles at £99 but out stock and was looking at 100kg of mini landscape rock.

Wood I am still deciding on what but likely to be Redmoor as it is easy to get ahold of. Plants still looking through and planning at moment.

So far basket is £550 for the substrate and rock with another £200 for the liquid ferts. But still plenty of time to work through. Am now busy reading the journals and noting ideas for aquascaping.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2016)

Hi all, 





Adam Chambers said:


> They do the 5l bottles at £99, but out stock





Adam Chambers said:


> with another £200 for the liquid ferts


There is nothing wrong with the <"Tropica fertiliser"> and it will provide all the nutrients your plants need, but it is a really expensive option. 

Plants can only take up mineral nutrients as ions, and it doesn't matter which compound that potassium (K+), nitrate (NO3-) or phosphate (PO4---)  ion came from, they are <"all the same">.

If you buy dry salts as an <"all in one mix"> from one of our sponsors (other sponsors are available) you will save a lot of money. 

At <"James' Planted Tank">, there is a recipe for how to make your own DIY "all in one" mix. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Aug 2016)

Cheers Darrel for the heads up.

Still plenty of reading to do, was just looking at simplicity at the time but an "all in one mix" sounds like a good shout too. Having a look through the site and seeing the price for the options there, this certainly seems like a shout to try.

I actually remember seeing James' post a few years back although it looks to be updated. I suppose if I made up the All-In-One solution then that is 10 weeks approx based on the dose suggested so just need to work out costs really and make sure I stick to the weekly routine.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2016)

dw1305 said:


> they are <"all the same">.


enzymes would disagree with you 


Take a look at Luis Cardosa journals (again 120 x 50 x 50 tank) - he uses EI (as I recall)
(Through The Forest is extraordinary  )

Note that most EI runs in the opposite direction of "lean" dosing.


----------



## Adam Chambers (10 Aug 2016)

Well I am reading up on all the journals and posts about EI and other options for dosing so will get somewhere soon. The only good thing I noted is the recommendation from Tropica to dose weekly that is easier for me as I am often away 3 days at a time with work and staying at partners house. 

I suppose I could also consider an automatic dosing system if I can get something to look clean with the tank. 

Thanks for another awesome link Alto, will take a detailed read through, the plants from initial flick through look amazing though and certainly some I want to try there. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2016)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> enzymes would disagree with you


You mean like that plants (really enzymes like "Rubisco", "pyruvate dehydrogenase") have a preference for carbon12 (C12) atoms over the C13 isotope? Or is it true for the uptake of other isotopes, by other enzymes, as well?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Adam Chambers (10 Aug 2016)

So now that my order has been confirmed and is looking to be about 3-4 weeks until the tank is built and everything else that wasn't in stock is now on order from Charterhouse. Aquarium colour still to be decided but will be either Ultra Gloss Plum or Super-Matt Anthracite. White is too plain and I need to paint the walls brilliant white as everything is magnolia at moment!! (new build house). 

In them meantime I have ordered some acrylic samples (only 150x150mm) which that means I can place them all in the back of the tank at same time and compare how they look with the light against them and in the tank with water in. I will place some greenery in there temporary to compare although won't be a plant I am keeping (will buy something local that I can chuck away after). 

See attached image of the colours ordered. Although I am leaning towards a lighter colour I thought it would be best to try some darker colours too. 






Beginning of September I will order some Stainless steel lilly pipe and intake pipes and some clear 17/22mm tubing for the filter. This should clean the look up and mean that although intake and outlet are visible they should look pretty good. 

Then come start October it will be the hardscape/ and ordering of plants. So yeah will be long term with slow updates afraid just due to costs really. But it will get there and should be up and running by December (ish).

Thanks again to everyone who has commented so far. Will start journal once I see a dispatch note and things start arriving  

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (10 Aug 2016)

It has been hard work finding stainless steel intake/outlet pipes. 

The cheapest ones that look OK are around £42 a pair (from eBay and lack of info) so would need to order two sets and I have no idea on the steel grade, ideally they should be 316 SS. I wonder if a local fabricator could make something similar with a full length pipe to go under cab once I get the tank and confirm measurements as this is something that can be switched out relatively easy later on. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Manisha (10 Aug 2016)

Hi Adam, I wonder if you've considered glass intake/outakes? They seem to be more variations available & also have a very clean look!


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2016)

Adam Chambers said:


> Stainless steel lilly pipe and intake pipes


You might look at Aquasabi


----------



## Adam Chambers (11 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi Adam, I wonder if you've considered glass intake/outakes? They seem to be more variations available & also have a very clean look!



Thank you for the comment. I have indeed considered but feel that the industrial look of the SS pipes are something I would like to try and make a feature out of them instead. 

This of course may change once the tank is in place but I feel the SS would match the cab colour as well as I am leaning towards the Super-Matt Anthracite finish. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (11 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> You might look at Aquasabi



Thank you alto, you have been most useful throughout this thread with help and links  

I have bookmarked that site for now so I can await for filter to arrive and check piping placement prior to ordering anything so I know what I am doing. The Borneo Wild are certainly what I was looking at in regards to quality and finish. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2016)

I almost forgot to include my vote on cabinet finish ...

yes, as you guessed, I'm going with the more neutral Super-Matt Anthracite 

Your alternate favorite will impact perception of (certain) plant colors/hardscape stones/wood ... though I appreciate the intensity of those deep jewel tone cabinets, over time I'd end up wanting a more neutral background to the tank  

Have you considered access into the house & rooms for this tank - measure it out before the tank arrives 


For the background, I'd go light & then use color LED strips to manipulate shades - have you read through Mark Evans journals? they are among my favorites, the detailing & photography ... extraordinary
I'll link this one as it came to mind again with the IAPLC results being released 

If I recall  which journal has the background effects discussion I'll link that later


----------



## Adam Chambers (11 Aug 2016)

That was my thought, colour would wear thin and want a more natural finish soon. Will take photo of area later tonight and will be going through back gate and double patio doors so that's no problem.

Only concern is the carpet and it sitting level. But am sure I will be able to sort it as needed.

My initial was always light background but thought I would try dark as well just to make sure. I was looking through the all the IAPLC stuff at work today and that tank does look lovely.

It's just trying to g et back lighting to work with the 3 Kessil lights then. 

And always appreciate the links you add to this. 

Kind regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (12 Aug 2016)

Have confirmed the colour as Super-Matt Anthracite so that is now officially ordered through EA, who have confirmed that the 1500+ aquarium is in stock and they are just awaiting the board to arrive which is the 3-4 weeks.

Other than that I have some pictures here of where tank is going on and how am getting it in the room 

The acrylic has arrived at home today so ready for when the tank gets here as well.

Tank location (wall is 2000mm from left to right and the window/rad is 800mm from back of wall so plenty of room for the 1500mm x 600mm tank).






Doors to get tank in, sofa will go outside for the day/maybe put in garden room if weather bad so can walk it all in and have it organised as needed. Still need to organise 3 other burly people to be about to help lift tank mind  

Rear garden gate is 800mm wide so a little tight there and will mean can't just bring it direct through with pallet. 





Kind Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (12 Aug 2016)

Depending on who's delivering, it's not unusual to expect tank to actually appear indoors rather than the roadside 

Also don't sign off on the delivery sheet that tank etc are intact/undamaged until you've actually observed the condition

I'd check for "level" sooner rather than later - while _some_ slope front to back or side to side might be tolerated, anything that causes torsion or twisting will lead to disaster (this is also a major concern when moving the empty tank into position so look for _burly people_ that have some lifting/moving experience) ... although you might wait for tank arrival, the size of this tank will (usually) require team effort


----------



## Adam Chambers (12 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> Depending on who's delivering, it's not unusual to expect tank to actually appear indoors rather than the roadside
> 
> Also don't sign off on the delivery sheet that tank etc are intact/undamaged until you've actually observed the condition
> 
> I'd check for "level" sooner rather than later - while _some_ slope front to back or side to side might be tolerated, anything that causes torsion or twisting will lead to disaster (this is also a major concern when moving the empty tank into position so look for _burly people_ that have some lifting/moving experience) ... although you might wait for tank arrival, the size of this tank will (usually) require team effort



Yeah it's technically pallet road side delivery so shall see. My to unit is about 300kg and me one other lifted that in and I've walked a 4ft tank 4 flights of stairs with someone once so just need 3 people to help. 

And the floor is level, I have checked that but just more thinking its carpet and allowing the stand to settle for a day and check level then and then place the tank. Otherwise if needed I can get some hard flooring but I ideally wouldn't want to cut the carpet locally.

Yeah read about that on their website and to sign unseen and then have 48 hours to check.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (13 Aug 2016)

Contact EA for technical details on the cabinet base - I'd not worry about the carpet, it will crush once there's weight


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Aug 2016)

Aye, never worried before with stuff like that but with the costs involved and all that. I have sent EA an email and been in contact with Jeremy there regularly. I am trying to see if I can source the same board (Matt Anthracite 18mm MDF) so that I can make some drawer boxes and similar to go internally in the cabinet for better storage. Will build them myself. Push click drawer runners are about £25 a pair and looking to make 3 drawers for it, 2 shallow and 1 deeper base drawer. 

EA do a 600x500x360 tank (£199) so will be ordering one of them as well to go in cupboard for the quarantine tank. If I can get these wood panels I may build a plinth to place tank on so I can have some storage below for items as otherwise the space will be wasted.

Will also get some cheap LED spot light with door switch for inside cab so when doors open it turns on so can see what doing etc. 

But I will do some drawings in Sketchup today and hopefully upload tonight. 

Kind Regards,

Adam


----------



## MrHidley (18 Aug 2016)

Myself and my girlfriend once carried a Fluval Roma 200 up four flights of very narrow stairs because the delivery driver wouldn't help, only once we go to the top did we realise there was an extra 25kg of gravel and a load of other accessories inside the tank...


----------



## Manisha (20 Aug 2016)

MrHidley said:


> Myself and my girlfriend once carried a Fluval Roma 200 up four flights of very narrow stairs because the delivery driver wouldn't help, only once we go to the top did we realise there was an extra 25kg of gravel and a load of other accessories inside the tank...



Sorry but


----------



## MrHidley (20 Aug 2016)

Manisha said:


> Sorry but



I'm just glad my back survived to tell the tale


----------



## Adam Chambers (30 Aug 2016)

So without knowing, EA tried to deliver the tank today, no one was in but have re-arranged for Thursday 1st September so looks like this weekend will be setting the tank up and seeing how it all looks.


----------



## Adam Chambers (1 Sep 2016)

So yeah tank and cabinet arrived, wrong cabinet!! Very frustrating, after having had a number of issues. There a few problem with the cabinet as well. 

One door has two dents in which because it's gloss can be seen but can't feel them cause they have just laquered over the dents, the cabinet doors can't be adjusted right because the centre door is too far out of plum where one hinge has not been installed at the same height as the others. 

Am surprised by this because they are normally CNCed on a machine so drill holes should all be the same but no tolerance is left with the hinges used. 

There is minor damage to the surface of the cabinet on the top but this cannot be seen because the tank sits on it.

In regard to the tank itself it's lovely. The seams of silicon are spot on and can't complain at all on that, the foam mat works well but a few minor niggles.

You can't tell what the front is easily with the boxing so the stickers were at the back not the front as such (all sides are the same) but talking of the sticker it's already peeling off and looks like someone placed it while having greasy hands.

Even though I asked for no side holes and this was agreed by Charterhouse Aquatics and Jeremy at EA they are still present. Looking at them the main thing that strikes me is their position is not symmetrical each side. So the left side the hole is closer to the front edge and on the right the hole is closer to the rear. This means if you had lights either side you couldn't line them up.

Again appears to be an issue from factory having selected either two left or two right panels prior to them being sprayed.

This was neither picked up by the people supplying the cabinet to to EA or from EA themselves

So mixed views at the moment to be honest and think I am going to ask for the aquarium to picked up and rectified at their cost. 

Will keep you all up to date but yes this really had put a downer on all of this.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (2 Sep 2016)

Very disappointing 

 - this is a substantial cost on both sides so the lack of quality control is going to be an issue for EA if they can't find a way to prevent these sorts of costly errors ... mistakes happen but they shouldn't make it all the way through to the client end point.

Take photos of the problem sites & clarify exactly what's been requested/agreed

If EA has a storefront near you, easier to inspect the replacement before it's delivered to your home


----------



## Adam Chambers (2 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> Very disappointing
> 
> - this is a substantial cost on both sides so the lack of quality control is going to be an issue for EA if they can't find a way to prevent these sorts of costly errors ... mistakes happen but they shouldn't make it all the way through to the client end point.
> 
> ...



Thanks Alto, 

I have a load of photos of the aquarium and honestly in principle it looks lovely and if I didn't point out the issues with the dents you would never see them (apart from when you view the aquarium from the sofa with the sun on it). There are photos of everything although the dents are not obvious. 

I am still awaiting delivery of stuff from Charterhouse as well since they messed the order up and can't track the parcel so now someone is stuck at my house all day for a 2nd day waiting on parcels again  

EA don't have any store fronts and are an online retailer only although they have an address it's in Wigan which is their sales and manufacturing and that is also about a 400 mile round trip. 

Seriously contemplating what do or what they are going to offer as I am not willing to move the tank/aquarium again due to it's size/weight and damage and feel they should provide the people to collect and replace accordingly. Even to the point that the new/correct cabinet should be built and delivered and then the existing one removed. Whatever happens it will take a few weeks to do as EA outsource the cabinets and build them on their site and are meant to QA them and ship them out. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (2 Sep 2016)

As you can see it certainly isn't a matt finish and the side cut-outs which actually look better than I thought however since the one on the right you can see is near the rear and the one on the left is near the front you could never have a light beam with cabling coming out without it trailing diagonally along the glass sides. I don't know if this is by design but if that is the case I would hope it is rectified. Ideally they should be both at the rear or central to the side panels in my view. 

I didn't want them because I would of cut my own to suit as needed. The cups they use are about £2 a pop from Hafele so no issue there. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (2 Sep 2016)

Adam Chambers said:


> and if I didn't point out the issues with the dents you would never see them (apart from when you view the aquarium from the sofa with the sun on it


This is always a consideration with high gloss finishes, EA should be well acquainted with this aspect & cabinet construction should be appropriate to the chosen/offered finishes

OTOH as it's the Real World, you might have a blunt conversation with EA directly & determine if their cabinet makers are capable - may be better to just switch to a matt finish  ...

AT this point EA should take complete responsibility for system removal & replacement etc (but be prepared for the possibility of a compromise - decide your priorities)


----------



## Adam Chambers (2 Sep 2016)

Thanks Alto, 

I would be happy to sort moving the tank myself other than I had to bribe people with beer and a curry to help me the first time of getting it in the house and I don't want any damage to occur due to me removing it for collection (other than lifting the tank off if needed). 

In honesty I never wanted the gloss finish, I am aware of how the finish ends up, all the marks it leaves, the fingerprints, water droplets, scratches (even with a proper gloss cleaning cloth) as I had a gloss black kitchen for 5 years. That is why I asked for the Super-Matt Anthracite originally and avoided the High Gloss Plum we discussed previous when selecting a colour to avoid these issues  

The cabinet itself construction wise is fine, the holes should all be done on a CNC machine likely from two boards (based on amount of timber) and thus should line up. The only reason they may not is that a board has slipped on the CNC bed when it was being cut and drilled. This also leads me to believe that the side cut outs are actually how they intended which kind of makes it worse because the holes for the VB's to line up too would also be drilled on the CNC machine unless for some reason this cabinet maker uses a different machine after cutting for the holes (not likely as another process and cost). 

I am only aware of this and checked it all in more detail because I used to design high end built in wardrobes where we produced products in the same fashion as this cabinet is produced. 

I have to go through Charterhouse as they is who my contract is with as brought tank with them and although I could phone EA direct to discuss this will likely increase time waiting to find out the resolution. In honesty some of the things are minor but with the costs involved I feel they shouldn't be. 

Based on this cabinet I would rate the product the following:

*Quality of Finish (paint. edge trim): 7/10*

The edge trim is a little rough in places and as stated there are two small dents on the right door panel. Everything else is finished very well and feels lovely to touch. The actual gloss is polished lovely with no visible swirl marks on any of the panels. 

*Quality of hardware (hinges, soft close, push click-open, VB's, desk cup): 8/10*

 the hinges are you usual 2 way adjustment with built in soft close but are pretty basic. The adjustment (assuming hinges are installed correctly) should be enough to line the doors fine and the soft close works as expected. The push-click open is the most basic version and are not set far enough back to get the doors to sit flush with the unit properly so all the doors looking from top down are at a slight angle. If you do adjust so they are not the push-click stops working as there is not enough throw in the lever used. The VB's used are metal and of good quality so no complaints with the fixtures there. The desk cups used for the side holes are alright and metal rather than plastic, however the little windows do not stay up if you try and close them so if you have them facing up you cannot keep the little holes closed.

*Overall Construction: 6/10 
*
The overall construction is solid. The tolerance on the panels is excellent and as expected with it being cut on CNC. The rear cut outs/open sections work well and allow plenty of tubing options although having an internal cut out between the left and right cabinet sections would be handy to pass through tubing for filters and wires so its not all behind the tank apart from where you you want it. 

There are no adjustable feet and the base of the cabinet itself makes the support for it so you need a very level floor prior to placing the tank. No where is this stated on EA's website and I never got a response about this prior to the tank being shipped. 

I have written about the cup quality above but the issue of their position is a big let down if this really is how the CNC machine cuts them and is as intended. It reduces flexibility and means they become almost worthless. 



That covers the general really and it is a shame as I would expect it to be overall a product that should attain 9/10 in my opinion and this has fallen short. Considering the cabinet costs £500 by itself which is hefty price I would struggle at this time to recommend EA tanks to people. Assuming the issues are resolved and the side cups are not as intended I would suggest the product would be more inline with what was originally expected at this price point. 

Regards,

Adam 

p.s I have spoken to Charterhouse and they have already Emailed EA asking about what has happened and I am awaiting a response from Charterhouse once they hear back so hopefully it shouldn't take too long to hear back from them.


----------



## Adam Chambers (2 Sep 2016)

So while Charterhouse & EA sort out the cabinet issue I have set the lights up and placed the small test acrylic in place the tank to see what it looks like. I have only installed 2 lights at the moment as I am awaiting the 3rd arm for the last light but upon having it all setup I feel I might not actually need this 3rd light. Opinions because I can send it back if needed then and get credit at the store and buuy something else for the tank as needed.

Acrylic Sheet colour selected - Frosted White 3mm



 

20% light intensity


 

100% light intensity


 

Regards,

Adam

p.s the cables for the controller of the Kessil lights is way short and I need some extenders, will any 3.5mm extender cables work do you think?


----------



## alto (3 Sep 2016)

With the lamps that high there's a lot of room spill (why I have the Kessils quite close to the water)

I suspect with lower light plants (think moderate vs high), 2 Kessils would be fine, also consider effects of plants grown in & hardscape re shading  - unfortunately Sanjay Joshi's PAR diagrams for Kessil seem to have been removed so email Kessil for PAR etc data ... as I recall, each A380W wiil "do" (grow anything PAR) a 60cm square, anything that falls outside this window experiences significantly reducing PAR - especially notable with deeper tanks.

You can certainly start with 2 lamps & decide about adding the third later.




Adam Chambers said:


> p.s the cables for the controller of the Kessil lights is way short and I need some extenders, will any 3.5mm extender cables work do you think?


Agree - no idea why they chose this (infected by Apple ???) - especially
OTOH Kessil is generally very forthcoming if you call/email


----------



## Adam Chambers (3 Sep 2016)

Cheers Alto, I haven't adjusted the height yet. I just got them on and took some pictures really and thought hmm that seems bright considering am meant to be putting a 3rd on there. Thought process being I will be likely to scape a canyon or a central island so if there is a 12" gap in middle or 6" to either side it wouldn't be an issue really although it may limit my scape in the future or once I actually start. :/

In regards to contacting Kessil. Good shout will do that now and see what their comments are. And yeah looking at the cable it seems odd in that Kessil thought let's make cable 'X' long so they have to buy extender cables at £15 a pop. Adding in another connection point to a cable when just providing another meter in length has almost zero cost to them.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Manisha (3 Sep 2016)

Hi Adam, heart sank when I read your updates  After such a big outlay you'd expect quality to be perfect & to receive the correct product wrt finish... I really hope they sort this out for you. On the positive side from a 'photo' the actual tank & stand look stunning! Great choice ☺ Will look great when it is ready for hardscaping, planting, stocking...very exciting times ahead!


----------



## Adam Chambers (5 Sep 2016)

Thanks Manisha. It has just been frustrating. 

In regards to updates though, EA are making a new cabinet as my original specification in the correct colour although are not taking any responsibility and blaming Charterhouse Aquatics for the mistake on colour. This I am not very impressed with at all and although me as the end customer is being provided what I want it seems a bit of a cope out. 

I provied email to Charterhouse showing it was the wrong colour, I have the conversation on phone stating the correct colour upon order. EA show all the colours on their website like they are ready to order but have now stated to Charterhouse that isn't the case and that orders with new colours should not be put through. Why show them on your site saying new and agreeing with me on Phone and by email EA that it isn't a problem!!

They glossed over the holes in the side even though it is on the order. I feel at worst there should have been a 50/50 split in fault between companies but EA have put a bad taste in mouth tbh and I will not use them again and won't recommend them due to their customer service and the way they have handled this. 

I have returned one Kessil light now and Charterhouse have just started suppling Tropica products (although not on their site at moment and have dropped ADA because of supply issues) so have ordered my Tropica Aquarium Soil and Ferts through them. I have some wood and dragon stone from my old aquarium at parents so will probably scape with that to start with and order new wood and drogon stone as needed to finish the scape. (need to order crate boxes off ebay to allow the canyons to be filled with soil without needing to use 20 bags. 

Other than that, not much of an update. Will start a proper journal with this information and further upon receiving the new cabinet and starting the hardscape.


----------



## alto (12 Sep 2016)

I missed this update somehow

Good news that it will be sorted & Charterhouse likely has a long time customer .... shame the same cannot of said of EA
- as the order was not filled as specified, pretty difficult to argue where fault might be   - fortunately Charterhouse practises a different business ethic! 

As for Charterhouse (or any retailer) not putting through orders on the new color, surely EA should be the ones noticing that a "not yet available" finish has been ordered ...
like you I question the logic of presenting the new finishes on the EA website if they are not available, but having chosen to do so, it's on EA to track response.

Obviously "made to order" is more costly to produce (& purchase) than stock cabinets/aquariums but EA presents themselves as specialising in customized systems 




Adam Chambers said:


> have dropped ADA because of supply issues)


unfortunately the same has happened at my lfs, shame as quality of glass on the ADA line is decidedly superior




Adam Chambers said:


> need to order crate boxes off ebay to allow the canyons to be filled with soil without needing to use 20 bags.


You might also consider stocking type "bags" filled with larger piece gravel or lava stone (you can see Amano use this in several videos) to build height, it's more malleable than egg crate, & easier to  make slight adjustments or later adjustments to mostly completed areas
In case you've not seen Pedro Rosa's Terraforming video


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Sep 2016)

Cheers Alto,

No worries on missing, there isn't a lot happening at the moment due to the issues and it will be around another 4 weeks before this all gets sorted. I have reconfirmed the details yesterday with Nick at Charterhouse. 

My neighbour has pond that I could hook up my filter to seed it quicker/be doing while waiting for new cabinet but am wondering if that would work or if there would be any issues in doing that? I don't personally see a problem. It is an established pond of 2 years with healthy fish that I help to maintain. Thoughts? 

Yeah although Charterhouse have had minor issues and a fair few number of they have been pretty good to deal with. Nick has been on the case and contacted me when needed. 

I am not to worried on the ADA, was more of a heads up for people. I think the fact they are getting into Tropica products and live plants is going to be a nice little boost as they have always specialised in Marine from my knowledge. 

So yeah I have got them to order in as their first Tropica order (since not on site)

5 x Tropica Aquarium Soil 9L 
3 x Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
1 x Tropica Specialised Fertiliser 5L 

This should suit what the plans are for the tank and allow a good number of options. It was one of the links you provided Alto that I discussed with the OP and they stated they had only used Specialised Ferts and just made sure heavy dosing was used so will see how this goes and adjust once things are started. 

Once Charterhouse show plant stockings I will order them. At the moment they have stated it is mainly mother plants they have in but am hoping they will stock the 123-Grow range as that is what I think I am going to use to start with. 

And yes the bags will also come in handy. I think if I have both options of the crates and the stocking/bags to hand I can adjust as needed. Will pick up my old Dragon Stone and Wood from parents to see how that is looking this weekend and see how much more needs to be ordered later. 

That link is awesome as always Alto and need to watch all the vids later at home but the principle of what I can see certainly shows premise to ideas I can use and methods that give excellent results. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Sep 2016)

Further to that, I used the calculation on here to provide 5cm depth of substrate which is 

LxWxD (Length of tank x Width of tank x Depth of substrate) 147x57x5 (cm) = 41895cm2 / 1000 (litres) = 42 Litre of substrate and then almost doubled to allow for greater depth at rear of tank (bearing in mind that it will have the build up noted above in regards to filling area out). 

Hopefully this is enough substrate and will mean upon everything arriving and being sorted I can just crack on with different scape designs and lots of photos for you all. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2016)

I'd bring in an extra bag of the Tropica Powder (I've been too conservative a couple of times & then hate the wait   ) - I prefer this for the top layer (easier to plant in - especially if you've not used soil previously) & likely you can return for credit if unused.

I use 10cm substrate height in my calculations & find that works well for me (after going short  )

Running the filter on the pond sounds good to me - though you can also just transfer some sponge or other media over (likely more efficient) - whichever is easier for you.
Just place the small amount of media downstream of your bio media. 
I don't know how pond bacteria may differ from tropical aquarium bacteria populations (I expect there's some shift in populations re temperature) but expect it's a good start too the tank 



Adam Chambers said:


> another 4 weeks


Shame it's taking so long to sort your order but at least it's happening


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> I'd bring in an extra bag of the Tropica Powder (I've been too conservative a couple of times & then hate the wait   ) - I prefer this for the top layer (easier to plant in - especially if you've not used soil previously) & likely you can return for credit if unused.
> 
> I use 10cm substrate height in my calculations & find that works well for me (after going short  )
> 
> ...



The amount I have brought through Charterhouse is my credit note on the returned light. I will grab a few more bags from Aqua Essentials as they have some in stock and return them if needed as a separate purchase as I will be ordering more rocks and my plants through them anyways. 

In regards to the pond, it would be easier just to add my new media to my filter and run the tubes in from the deck as it's 3ft high and his filter is in a timber enclosure so rather than fiddling with that at the moment my principle was just to get the bacteria colonised. I couldn't see an issue but wanted to sound out. They are at the end of the day fish with the same cycle, just not in a heated tank in principle. If it seeds it we can have a nice jump start I would think while I spend around two weeks hardscaping once the new cabinet arrives. 

And yeah, it is a colour they have been advertising for 2 months and says new but they haven't had their first batch arrive to them as of yet so don't even have any samples. 

Am holding off doing anything else until have more detail on exactly when the cabinet arrives as I don't want things to be an issue if I start ordering plants etc there after. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (21 Sep 2016)

Rant Update:

OK so I am fuming and can't believe this rubbish. 

The new stand had been sent out to myself without any communication again!! Not only that it this time arrived damaged.

Lucky my house tenant was in to reject it!! Honestly this is the worst service from EA who are meant to deal with this direct.

Not only that but they had not organised collection of the other when it was meant to be swapped!!!

I think that's it. I'm ready to give up on this aquarium and the manufacture. I would suggest to avoid EA at all costs because they clearly do not care about customer service or they would have at least emailed and/or called me about the delivery.

The lack of professionalism has left me stunned for a tank that cost so much. 

Rant over!!


----------



## Adam Chambers (21 Sep 2016)

Quick update following rant:

Charterhouse (Nick - Warehouse Manager) received an email at 4:20pm saying the stand had been dispatched. No phone call, not a general email anyone else could pick up and what good is 4:20pm to say it is arriving tomorrow like I am just sat at home waiting for this to arrive!

After a quick chat and Nick feeling both flustered, frustrated and a little embarrassed from his tone he read the email that EA sent to him, that went along the lines of;

"We have dispatched the replacement cabinet to the customer, please ask them upon receiving and signing for the cabinet to reuse the packaging to protect the existing cabinet and place on the pallet and leave outside and call yourselves to arrange with us collection."

So with the above there are a few things. As said they never called me to confirm which Chaterhouse have expressed on a number of occasions that EA should be in direct contact to ship to myself and arrange a day and time. They then are asking me to somehow carefully lift out a solid cabinet from a box without damaging it and to place the current one in it by myself. 

I have nowhere for the pallet to remain with the cabinet on until collection so where is it going to go. It can't stay in the house because it has to come off the pallet in the first place to move it in/out. I don't have room in the house or my garden to just keep it and who is responsible for damages while it is left. If it rains it will get damaged further (we are in the UK). 

EA have to be the worst company I have ever dealt with in regards to customer service for a luxury item. And I have worked with a lot of companies over the years whilst in Architecture. 

I can honestly say that the way they treat customers I am surprised they have any. They have been dismissive since then tbh. 

Anyways, that is where I am at with all this. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2016)

I'm sorry but cant stop   
- at the sheer idiocy of that request 


I suppose you'll arrive home tomorrow & there'll be a large kit curbside

I imagine that EA is responsible for everything <shrug>  this is not a collaborative or shared task with either Charterhouse or the customer ... I wonder if Charterhouse will be done with EA sooner rather than later.

Email EA & state that they must arrange removal & packing of the returned cabinet as the mistake was theirs
BUT wait until you get the replacement 

EA is obviously able to complete those tasks they've attempted to assign you rather easily, else it all would've been arranged with some notice.


----------



## Adam Chambers (22 Sep 2016)

Haha cheers Alto,

They have actually I found out checked the stand yesterday and said we cannot see any damage and re-dispatched it with a new box :/ 

More to the point they have yet again failed to tell me or confirm that anyone was able to take delivery of this pallet so yeah I still think this is rubbish. 

So yeah now apparently it will arrive tomorrow again. Not sure how they have manage to check it so quickly from it only being rejected yesterday morning to it being dispatched again today and arriving tomorrow and not sure that it is good if it has been bashed about even if the box was what took most/all the hits. 

Charterhouse have said if I just let them know when I have my new stand setup on aquarium on and they will arrange collection for next day. I said I can't pallet it up as no room and they have said no problem they will make sure it is sorted so yeah. Might get somewhere, just depends if I can see any damage with this cab they have re-dispatched then. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (22 Sep 2016)

Here are a few photos of some hardscape that I used to have in my old 350 litre tank. These were the largest size bits of wood I could use back then because of the bracing on the tank so going braceless already feels like such a joy on that front. 

Sorry for bad quality and all that, rubbish old iPhone is all I have at moment.


----------



## Adam Chambers (22 Sep 2016)

Should probably also point out, this was 5 mins of placement and not a final hardscape or anything. Just put them in to get a feeling of scale and principles of what I need to buy and then what to aim for. 

Although ideas on how to use the wood and rocks are welcome as these are the materials types I plan on using with the Tropica soil.


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2016)

I don't know how much Charterhouse carries or is able to source for you but I'd definitely try to put some more business their way  - they are doing an outstanding job!
(maybe you can do a Sh_out Out to Charterhouse_ topic once this is all sorted  )

For hardscape, take a look at the UKAPS Aquascaping Experience 2016 threads for a good idea of what's available from the sponsors
(also check the ukaps Classifieds)

You can mix different woods if you're going to moss them (or obscure with other plants), but it takes some practise , easier to choose a wood type for cohesion of style

Dragonstone takes some diligence (& experience) to maintain as a feature stone - it's a great algae magnet so make sure you can brush stone in situ or remove for cleaning with minimal disruption
Also use a high pressure wash to remove all the clay dirt in the textured stone 

Your "rubbish" IPhone pics are pretty decent so don't worry on that score 

Likely best to begin a new thread in *Journals* or *Aquascaping* subforums for hardscape commentary


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2016)

An inspirational scape by AquArtistic Design

(linked provided by Tropica FB    )


----------



## Manisha (22 Sep 2016)

I know patience is a virtue but your experience with EA seems incredibly horrendous - good for you for your perseverance - I  really hope they get their ass in gear & sort this out for you  lovely hardscape so far & you've a good eye for that with the few rough snaps you've taken so far (far better than mine!) The outcome will no doubt be worth all the drama ☺ Best wishes ☺


----------



## Adam Chambers (23 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> I don't know how much Charterhouse carries or is able to source for you but I'd definitely try to put some more business their way  - they are doing an outstanding job!
> (maybe you can do a Sh_out Out to Charterhouse_ topic once this is all sorted  )
> 
> For hardscape, take a look at the UKAPS Aquascaping Experience 2016 threads for a good idea of what's available from the sponsors
> ...



As always, a fountain of knowledge and reason in your post Alto.

Have been and will continue to work through the posts about aquascaping that you have linked. I feel I will be sticking to one wood variaty due to the easier ability to make sure it all matches and works well together and maybe for my 2nd scape will look to mix things up. 

The dragonstone is from my old aquarium and was in there a few years. it needs a good clean as it's been sat for a year since though. Thank you for the complement on he photos. Will try and get some high res 4K pics later though for the journal. 

I am holding off starting a new thread till it is at least ready to be truly setting up the tank/hardscape with new cab. 

In regards to the Tropica post you found. That looks awesome, had a brief look but will have a good read through later to really get the details from it.


----------



## Adam Chambers (23 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> I know patience is a virtue but your experience with EA seems incredibly horrendous - good for you for your perseverance - I  really hope they get their ass in gear & sort this out for you  lovely hardscape so far & you've a good eye for that with the few rough snaps you've taken so far (far better than mine!) The outcome will no doubt be worth all the drama ☺ Best wishes ☺



Thank you, I am not normally this patient with things but have kept busy with partners Terrarium in meantime (New setup for a Leopard Gecko). 

Thank you for the notes on the hardscape. I will be playing about more once I can get the soil in as that will change height and perspective but will take photos as I go so have reference and can have comments. (will be in journal once ready to do so). 

And thanks for comments on snaps. It is not even a new iPhone, its an old iPhone 5 so camera is rather poor in honesty. Mate has a 4k camera so will try and borrow that for some better ones later on during setup. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (26 Sep 2016)

Big update:

The cabinet is in, the correct one and not damaged!! The old one is in shed awaiting for Charterhouse to organise with EA a collection date for it. I have no packaging because the box from the new cabinet was battered again, however no damage at all on tank so that is fine. 

The next issue though...I decided, OK lets get the filter up and running and make sure it is level, no leaks and all works etc. Got it up Saturday night. Left the water to heat overnight as just used cold from tap since nothing in it at moment. 

Woke up Sunday and dipped hand in water, it's still cold or at least not at room temperature even yet (it's always around 22-23 degree in house without heating on). Check filter looks like it's running fine. Have a thought, what filter is this? I bet it's the Eheim 2080 not the Eheim 2180 :/

Get's in loft, checks box now as kinda silly me assumed someone could pick the right one and it just says Eheim Pro III in big writing. Yeah OK so it's the wrong filter but it's set up now. I think here we go, this will be an argument with Charterhouse as I should of checked it better and spotted but the filters are the same with different pump heads. 

So I dropped an email Sunday morning to their general email and copy Nick in while on holiday to keep him in the loop and also to say that EA can pick up cabinet when they want. 

Well 8pm Sunday night (online & office closed weekend and store is closed Sunday) so not expecting anyone to see anything but what is this I have an email from Charterhouse and not just an automated response. Low and behold the Managing Director of Charterhouse, Ryan has emailed me a reply. 

In short he has emailed apologising after reading through all my correspondence and can see that this has been a complete shambles from start to "almost" finish. His offer was to keep the current filter and provide a hefty price reduction for me to use an external heater or that he would check stock this morning for the 2180 to dispatch that prior to collecting the current one so I can keep the setup running in the meantime. 

What this would mean is that I could actually just swap the filter pump heads over as the rest is all the same (canister, inlets, outlets etc) and that way they would still have a new unit with nothing cut up and ready for them to put back into stock circulation. It has only ran for 12 hours so can't see that being an issue. 

I really have appreciated Charterhouse stepping up on this. At the start of all this their communication was a little slow and generic and no one was interested but after my 2nd conversation with them and Nick picking things up they have in fairness been great at sorting out my issues. I just hope there isn't anymore to come. 

I have got my Charterhouse points on account ready to order the Tropica plants once I know what I am getting and for them to finish listing everything Tropica on their site. 

After this update I will  finally be able to start a journal next weekend  

Regards,

Adam


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Maybe possible by just removing the Shut - off valve block, and replacing  with the Eheim 2180..12000LXT.
hoggie


----------



## Adam Chambers (26 Sep 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Maybe possible by just removing the Shut - off valve block, and replacing  with the Eheim 2180..12000LXT.
> hoggie



Can do but the canister with the water and media could remain because they are the same as well so as you say remove the shut-off valve and then take pump head off. Put new on and reconnect and will be good to go.

 That way the new 2180 canister, tubes, booklets etc are all still packed and clean/new so can place in the 2080 box to be collected. It is from my understanding the same pump head too in reality and they just don't install the heater on the 2080 but do on the 2180 so shouldn't be an issue. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Pump heads are  different....it has the temperature gauge on it me thinks on the 2180.
Where is the heater in this filter...is it in the canister?


----------



## Adam Chambers (26 Sep 2016)

Aye. That's the plan.

Well yeah removal and replacement will be fine. Just didn't see the point in moving the media basket from one green box to the other which are exactly the same. 

The pump head comes off the canister as one piece and so the canister can sit there with the media and water in. 

Disconnect the inlet/outlet quick release. Unclip the pump head from canister. Place new pump head onto existing canister and clip in the quick release inlet/outlet. Push the prime and should be going fine. 

The new canisters and media tray are the same and the whole pump head unit is what's different from them. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (26 Sep 2016)

It is in the pump head not the canister




 

So remove this but leave the canister in place


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Okay Cheers!
Wasn't sure as some are in the bottom off the canister!
Should be good to go then...with no problems!
Fingers crossed


----------



## Adam Chambers (26 Sep 2016)

Aye, yeah. It would keep it lovely and simple. Just need it here and hope it works haha. 

Still means I can stop the wood floating and finish cleaning my current stone down although have kind of gone off my Dragon stone so might get rid and try something else now. 

I have to say that the Matt finish that EA are using for their cabinets are excellent with great fingerprint reduction properties considering the doors are push click. If they had got this all OK the first time and had better communication or at least handled the situation better when the mistake was picked up then I would have a complete different view point. This cabinet has no issues and I said before that the aquarium itself is spot on. 

I would say that if they can sort out new QA procedures, communication & delivery procedures then they could be onto something. For now I would suggest looking at someone else if you are looking for a similar cabinet/aquarium setup. Charterhouses own custom tanks look awesome but cost way too much because of their design.

I mean their tank & cab is £4k for the same size is a lot to swallow. The 45 degree mitre, aluminium cab with glass finish though would be amazing. Maybe that will be my upgrade in a number of years. Although if anyone is looking out for a tank similar they have an ex demo for £1400 plus delivery which I think if EA had messed up again I would have returned this aquarium and picked up myself tbh. 

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (28 Sep 2016)

So filter is sorted. They have dropped the new off this morning, took 2 mins to switch out and have repackaged the wrong one which is being collected this afternoon.

EA haven't contact either myself or  Charterhouse about collection of the old cabinet but the new one does look good and am pleased that I got them switched over even with the hassle.

Other than that, it is awaiting soil and then deciding on hardscape this week with the stainless steel inlet/outlet and background to be ordered on the 5th October (pay day).

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Chambers (28 Sep 2016)

A couple of photos from my mobile on where we are at. Wood is being weighed down at moment so hopefully will be all good in a week or so without needing rock on it. The left light still needs lowering to match the right and am tempted to drop another inch still but shall see.


----------



## Alex J (29 Sep 2016)

Glad to see you are eventually getting sorted out after all  your difficulties with EA. I am sure it is going to look fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## Adam Chambers (29 Sep 2016)

Cheers Alex. Am pleased it is getting there. Just waiting game on the next lot of things to sort and will start a proper Journal then


----------



## Adam Chambers (4 Oct 2016)

Next small update in regards to collection of the wrong cabinet.

EA called me Thursday (29th September) to say they had spoken to Charterhouse who they say placed the order wrong with the colour and the cutouts which contradicts what Chaterhouse said. After that EA say they spoke to Ryan at Charterhouse who was going to dispatch a new packaging box on Thursday so I can get it ready and arrange EA to pick up direct. 

Comes to this morning with no box by 10am so send an email saying whats happening for no one from Charterhouse to reply so call them at 4pm to find out it's been ignored and that they never sent any packaging because they didn't have any to send and only now have they got some as if by magic. 

I have told them the cabinet has to be gone by 9am tomorrow or it will be left by the side of the road as my partner as stated has moved in and we have order other items that arrive tomorrow where this cabinet is currently stored. 

I don't know what is going to come of it but I have finally had enough of the lies and inability both companies have shown and told them they can sort it out between them as it has nothing to do with me.


----------



## alto (19 Oct 2016)

Wondering how this tank is getting on!


----------



## Manisha (22 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> Wondering how this tank is getting on!



+1 ☺


----------



## Adam Chambers (25 Nov 2016)

Sorry not been on here but there has been nothing happening. Charterhouse claimed they were getting the Tropica stuff in a month on 18th September and still have not. I cannot order from anywhere else as they have £395 in credit on my account with them so can't just spend it anywhere else. 

I have since had to go for TMC soil which they got in stock today. It isn't what I wanted but have given up and they had nothing else I wanted to spend the monies on to get things going. 

With that I have also been busy at home, my tenants have moved out so just me and misses there now. She lost her job as store closed so things are slowing right down. I am off next Thursday & Friday so should anything turn up next week I will be able to get the soil in and work out some starts to hardscape. However the rocks I had were too algea covered to use and treating them wouldn't be worth time so got to sort out some hardscape as well over weekend. 

Honestly it hasn't gone well so far.


----------



## alto (25 Nov 2016)

sorry to hear of your partner's job loss - that's always tough

No TMC soil here but I know that George Farmer has used it with his usual success - think maybe there's a recent set up video ...

I suppose if you're not keen on it, you could always look to trade for Tropica at a shop that sells both (you'd likely have to call around for a shop that will do this) 

No rock is too algae covered - just place in a dilute bleach solution overnight, rinse well, run through dishwasher to remove residual algae - if there is any - you can just scrub with a brush at this stage if you actually use your dishwasher 

I've also a tank rescape that has completely stalled what with one thing & another - frustrating - just trying to remain focused on other stuff until I can get the parts sorted


----------



## Adam Chambers (28 Nov 2016)

Cheers Alto, 

The problem with soil is just frustrating but at least it will move forward. Just waiting for it to be dispatched now. 

And yeah they can of course be cleaned but the Dragon stone is such a pain to clean out because of the surface. a bleach dilution wouldn't be great I don't think because it's just a dense clay really. And I don't have a dishwasher either  

I feel however that I want to switch over to Seiryu Stone anyways so a good reason to do so now. Am working up a plant list to buy in bulk at moment. I have Thursday and Friday off so hoping I can get my hardscape started this week. 

Thank you for kind words on the misses. Just bad timing right before xmas cause no one really hiring at moment in local area which is frustrating.


----------



## Adam Chambers (2 Dec 2016)

What can I say,

The soil arrived......however it arrived as such;








Sorry about blur but am in rage mode. Nick is on email trying to sort it at moment but it's just the hassle especially when I am currently painting the living room at moment.


----------



## Manisha (4 Dec 2016)

Bloody hell, talk about cutting corners! Feel for you mate...


----------



## Adam Chambers (5 Dec 2016)

Thanks, it has been a frustrating time however I have now started decorating the house so got the painting done and the soil in for now. 

It is at least starting to look like an aquarium and not a glass coffin. Holding off until I get the stainless steel & acrylic background next before hardscape and plants. Just decided rather than messing around with the pipework twice it would be easier to get it done right once. 

Going to get some custom made stainless pipework locally though. Just means I can get a spray bar, have it all internal thread so clean lines and for easy dismantle/cleaning later. And can run perfect pipework to the filter with minimal clear soft tubing. 

Am just getting magnet bars, door baskets and cable tidies sorted for the wiring internally as well. Plant on making a false front to the inside of the rear wall so there can be cable trays screwed to it and then not be seen. Either with smoke acrylic or finding some matt anthracite board and cutting to suit. That way if I divide the internal double cupboard up I can get a quarantine tank sorted later. 

So yeah lots to do. However now that I have had a weekend of decorating and getting things moving forward I have calmed (ignore that the radiator hasn't been painted behind, need to take it off the wall and paint there this week). 

Just got to wait for Nick to confirm my refund for the loss of soil. It ended up being two tubs worth, one was almost empty obviously lost by spilling in van and the were both soggy on the bottom so had turned to mulch.


----------



## Adam Chambers (5 Dec 2016)

Oh and lights are not placed or anything. Just put on to get them out the way. As you can see I still need to adjust the height of them to be level.


----------



## Adam Chambers (8 Dec 2016)

So I have got a refund being processed for the lost content on the tubs which is good. I saved as much as possible and that was about 8x10KG tubs in the picture. I have now got 48kg of Seiryu Mini Landscaping Rock which cost me £123.48 total or around £2.57 per kg which I think is reasonable. Its from Zooplus and they show the number of rocks and approximate size. I ordered two sets of the 120cm 

This works out at:

Rock Sizes: 
XXL: approx. 35 cm  x 2
XL: approx. 25 cm  x 2
L: approx. 16 cm  x 2 
M: approx. 12 cm  x 6
S: approx. 6 cm  x 10

Total rock count of 22. Should hopefully be enough as still have the wood which I may try and save by scrub and clean as it's nice wood. Just wasn't feeling the sandy/clay colour lava rock like before. 

I can't remember what wood type it is though as would like to get a lot more in honesty.


----------



## Doubu (8 Dec 2016)

Wow... So sorry to hear of all the hassle. Hopefully the worst has come and it's smooth sailing from here on out.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers (8 Dec 2016)

Cheers Doubu, I am also hoping I have had the worst of it haha. We shall see though. Can't wait to get the rock here and start to landscape with the wood and that. I still need to find more wood to match though. 

And I am currently looking at what C02 kit to get now. 

I have just found this on Ebay and thought if I did get it then I can get a 2nd bottle and switch them over whilst the other gets refilled. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AQUA-PLANT-aquarium-CO2-set-/272461490625?hash=item3f6ff869c1


----------



## Adam Chambers (10 Dec 2016)

So, got chatting away and ended up ordering a load more rock 

So yeah I have ordered a 100cm and an 80cm set on top of my other two 120cm sets.

That would take us up to:

XXL: approx. 35 cm x 2
XL: approx. 25 cm x 3
L: approx. 16 cm x 4
M: approx. 12 cm x 14
S: approx. 6 cm x 20

Total Weight 69kg of rock. Hopefully that will suit better and depending I will ever smash up these rocks or get some slate to suit (although honestly the slate isn't much cheaper). At £181.46 or £2.62kg I don't think that's bad bearing in mind it's £6.89kg on the Green Machine and that would have been £475.41  or Aqua Essentials (my usual place to shop at for plants and hardscape) would be £247.71+£5.99 delivery.


----------



## Adam Chambers (13 Dec 2016)

First two boxes of rocks out of 4 are on way from Hagen - Germany. Didn't realise that it wasn't a UK warehouse as not stated but it doesn't change anything other than watching the DHL thing in anticipation. Should be a good weekend if arrives on time.


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Dec 2016)

Haha, this has become hysterical. Out of the 4 boxes ordered:

1 box has been lost (24kg of rock walked off)
1 box has been damaged (they had enough of being in the plane I guess and wanted out)
2 are here in UK getting ready to be dispatched but only the smaller boxes of little rocks

So yeah looks like it will be the new year now before I get this sorted  hardscape wise


----------



## papa_c (16 Dec 2016)

This has been a bit of an epic journey just to get this far, just like the film planes trains and automobiles! Very interesting reading all the same and I'm  sure that it will be great in the end.

Hope your Christmas shopping has been a little easier for you


----------



## Adam Chambers (16 Dec 2016)

Thanks papa_cee,

My xmas shopping has gone swimmingly compared to this haha. Only one more gift to get on that front. 

Yes I am not sure mines quite on that epic scale but thank you. I am just hoping it can all come together. My 5L of Tropica Ferts has arrived so that's good. With me talking about low tech (no CO2) with Anubias,Java's etc then I reckon I can get almost a year out of the bottle with daily dosing on the lower scale although if I ramp up to medium with CO2 then maybe 6 months then.


----------



## Adam Chambers (17 Dec 2016)

So have ran out of stone and wood and have only got this far so need to order lots more.

Oh I forgot to explain. The box was smashed but contents was OK, they found the lost package in Manchester sorting office and I went and picked all the rocks up this morning at 6:30am to get on with it. So yeah as far as I got dropping them in the tank in 5 mins to see what I need to order and how much more:




Sorry quick picture to get idea.

Will spend some time playing around with this. And will set up the journal later (or ask mod to move this over at least).


----------



## Adam Chambers (17 Dec 2016)

General
















My viewing position on sofa







Local areas



















Commments:
I want to move the rock at the rear left up but need to get something to sit it on in the tank that can be covered like egg-crate or just more rock to place under. Also then need a new bit of wood as I have used what was there to go to the right of the tank. Tweaks will be done over next few weeks but of course if anything has some really obvious, why didn't you do this then just say


----------



## Costa (19 Dec 2016)

I think this looks very very nice!


----------



## Adam Chambers (19 Dec 2016)

Cheers Costa, certainly a start. I have moved some of the smaller sections about to suit what can be planting areas later so shapes a little more organic and not so square. Will no doubt get a lot more tweaks later on.


----------



## Adam Chambers (19 Dec 2016)

There is some wood on Charterhouse (still have £113 in credit with them) so saw this but might be a little large lol


----------



## Costa (19 Dec 2016)

This is going to be great with plants and growth above the water level


----------



## Adam Chambers (19 Dec 2016)

Decided after a lot of debate that the wood is the right shape and size overall but the wood is too thick so am on hunt for similar piece that overall thickness is thinner. Monies waiting to get such a piece. 

Also I have done some tweaks, the rock to the rear left has been propped up and looks much better and not hidden behind the wood as much. 

The other side has had some tweaks to make some arcs of substrate to allow planting and break up the hardscape more. Just minor but again will get a picture to compare and see which way to go. It may well go back to how it was yet.


----------



## MrHidley (19 Dec 2016)

I love the amount of time and patience you've put into this. With that attitude it's sure to turn out great.


----------



## Adam Chambers (19 Dec 2016)

MrHidley said:


> I love the amount of time and patience you've put into this. With that attitude it's sure to turn out great.



Thanks MrH, I wish the time and effort and patience was all put into the aquarium and being able to have scaped it over a few months however misses wants it running by start of February cause she is fed up of the glass box in the living room being empty. 

It will get there, just lots of setbacks have made what should of been a total turn around of 6 weeks become around 18 weeks. Am hoping I don't fail at the plants. I am not all the green fingered tbh. 

In that regards, has anyone got a system of auto pumping ferts into the aquarium via the outflow pipe?


----------



## Adam Chambers (22 Dec 2016)

Created a breakdown of costs of what I have spent and will be spending on this aquarium just so people have a reference if they take on a 400 litre high tech planted tank. People may have realised I have swung back and forth between low and high tech and most the plants I have selected with help of David at Aquarium Gardens are on the easier side of things, however I hope that mixed in with the carpet plants will give nice strong growth in the aquarium.

Will update with pictures of the aquarium tonight as filter finally running. Have to say considering the wood being old and I didn't clean the rock off prior to placing it, it's running pretty clear. The Ammonia should be doing it's thing with cycling the filter as it leaches. Plants will be in on the 21st of January at moment as I need to make payment before 9th January.

Quantity and fish types are approx and just ideas going through ones head at moment. The rainbow fish are certainly wanted but type etc will depend tbh and won't likely be in till mid February as got so much to do in terms of the Co2, wood and plants.


----------



## Adam Chambers (22 Dec 2016)

Updated to add a few things I had forgot about in my haste putting this together. The background and stainless inflow/outflow pipes were missing. 

And just adjusted the view distance so should be a little easier to read.


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Jan 2017)

Massive shout out to Dave at Aquarium Gardens. Will be ordering tomorrow (pay day) and he has agreed the following with me and honoured the 10% winter discount even though the sale is over. Can not ask fairer than that. Is awesome news and means got a great stocking list. That with the other plants from Aqua Essentials which is just some more Amazon Sword (5No.) and some Cryptocoryne Petchii (7No.), (little brother brought a gift card for aqua essentials for xmas). Should be all good


----------



## Adam Chambers (9 Jan 2017)

Managed to get order sorted, will be here Friday or Saturday. Just going to keep doing a few water changes till then to get things ready for planting.

The Co2 kit is on way but won't be here till week after so hopefully won't have too many issues between then.


----------



## Adam Chambers (12 Jan 2017)

Just had confirmation of plant dispatch today with delivery tomorrow via Interlink Express. Dave at Aquarium Gardens has been excellent. I have now got supplier of CO2 bottle local and just awaiting Co2 to confirm delivery of their Professional Aquarium Kit.


----------



## ben3588 (13 Jan 2017)

Adam Chambers said:


> Just had confirmation of plant dispatch today with delivery tomorrow via Interlink Express. Dave at Aquarium Gardens has been excellent. I have now got supplier of CO2 bottle local and just awaiting Co2 to confirm delivery of their Professional Aquarium Kit.



Adam can you post pictures et.  When you get your tank up and running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers (13 Jan 2017)

ben3588 said:


> Adam can you post pictures et.  When you get your tank up and running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why of course 

As an update generally.

Finally have all my plants from Dave at Aquarium Gardens.
Opened the big box and now trying to work out how best to proceed. My though it, drain the water off. Scrub the wood down and start to plant up following my layout plans.

First of, this is the premise of what I am aiming for:




This is the layout key. I have added a few quick changes accordingly after speaking with Dave.




However with my current layout of two islands I am looking to make the scape twice with the Echinodorus wrapping around the corners so where B above is shown it would wrap all the way around to the right and then imagine it mirrored for the other side.

Current temp layout which will be finalised as I plant. The small rocks in middle are all to be placed as planting happening so I can try and balance it all.







Here are some images of the plants that have arrived.










Awaiting delivery of plants from Aqua Essentials still with the other Echinodorus and Cryptocoryne. 


Tank is drained, plants are currently placed in a bath full of water so I can leave them in there over next two days as I work through planting the aquarium up and making sure I get it semi close to what I want it to look like. I am going to start background to foreground I think.

I need to work out which plants need planting in the groups as they come and which are meant to be split into smaller portions. I have left the carpet plants and moss in the tubs for now. 

My superglue I ordered to attach the Anubias and Moss has not arrived. So thinking I need to go buy some black cotton thread to tie such things now. Will likely be tomorrow on that front.


----------



## ben3588 (13 Jan 2017)

Adam Chambers said:


> Why of course
> 
> As an update generally.
> 
> ...



Adam, that's a huge amount of plants. Looks fantastic I think Aquarium Gardens are great also get my plants from there, packaging is always superb and plants are immaculate. 

What type of tank is it? Are you getting injected CO2. 

I am very jealous... Would love this in my place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers (13 Jan 2017)

ben3588 said:


> Adam, that's a huge amount of plants. Looks fantastic I think Aquarium Gardens are great also get my plants from there, packaging is always superb and plants are immaculate.
> 
> What type of tank is it? Are you getting injected CO2.
> 
> ...



Yes I was also really impressed with the packaging that they have used and how well organised it is. It made things much easier to check through to get ready to start planting up.

The tank is an Evolution Aqua 1500+ in Matt Anthracite Grey.

Yep CO2 is being sorted, I have ordered the CO2 premium kit from CO2Arts and awaiting the arrival of a 15kg CO2 tank as well so that should last me a year without having to worry about a refill then


----------



## ben3588 (13 Jan 2017)

Adam Chambers said:


> Yes I was also really impressed with the packaging that they have used and how well organised it is. It made things much easier to check through to get ready to start planting up.
> 
> The tank is an Evolution Aqua 1500+ in Matt Anthracite Grey.
> 
> Yep CO2 is being sorted, I have ordered the CO2 premium kit from CO2Arts and awaiting the arrival of a 15kg CO2 tank as well so that should last me a year without having to worry about a refill then



Wow 15kg you got a picture of it? Where you get that from. I started with 600G disposable but then went through one a week. So have moved to 2KG fire extinguisher which is much better. I would never be able to fit a 15kg under my 240 litre tank. 

I am very impressed with all your kit it's going to be amazing once done. Good luck planting. That will take you some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben3588 (13 Jan 2017)

How big is the tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers (13 Jan 2017)

I have been planting since about 12pm so far and about 2/3rds done now.

The 15kg will fit in the corner to the left of the tank as there is space there where it wont be visible. The inside dimension of the cabinet is 850mm so the largest internal of the cabinet would be a 3.15kg CO2 pub tank or 5kg Fire Extinguisher.

The tank dimensions overall are 1500x600x550mm (Length x Width x Height) which equals around 450 litres without hardscape etc.

Thank you Ben, do hope it will end up doing well. First time at a fully planted tank, CO2 and Ferts etc. So will see how it goes, no doubt there will be some issues along the way but all apart of the setup and learning.


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Jan 2017)

Thread here to see how the planting is going

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-intial-setup-for-my-aquascape.48519/


----------

